# She’s not even sorry



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Fully warmed through, fresh beans in the hopper, barista ready and willing........ and she still just makes herself an instant.

Funny thing is when I make her one she loves it!

I'll just keep banging my head against the wall.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Fully warmed through, fresh beans in the hopper, barista ready and willing........ and she still just makes herself an instant.
> 
> Funny thing is when I make her one she loves it!
> 
> I'll just keep banging my head against the wall.


Time for an upgrade maybe?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Told her what you said. She's laughing........ I'm not.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Told her what you said. She's laughing........ I'm not.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ohh divorce her, your only option haha


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

That is exactly the type of thing my wife would do.

The next complaint will be that the new coffee machine is too complicated.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

She's mocking you! Lol


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

CageyH said:


> That is exactly the type of thing my wife would do.
> 
> The next complaint will be that the new coffee machine is too complicated.


Yeah exactly - she says 'but I just want something really quick when I first wake up'


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah exactly - she says 'but I just want something really quick when I first wake up'


If I had a £1 every time I heard that


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

> Funny thing is when I make her one she loves it!


Is she a very good actor by any chance . . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah exactly - she says 'but I just want something really quick when I first wake up'


Oh my!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Is she a very good actor by any chance . . . .
> 
> [/color]


Ha ha well she says 'ok, if you can make me one quick'

I make her an Americano - then she goes 'wow that IS nice, proper flavours etc etc'......


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh my!


Trust you ;-)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh my!


All we need now is @Snakehips to carry this on and thread is gone......


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm sorry..luckily mine is already used to the good stuff


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

But at least it means your coffee is just for you!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah true. I like when we've got guests and she gets a good workout. She's setup to recover fast so the odd cup here and there is just boring for her (I'm talking about the machine now)


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:



> All we need now is @Snakehips to carry this on and thread is gone......


 @kennyboy993, sorry I'm a bit late in responding but Sunday morning with an extra hour in bed because of the clocks, no young kids to disturb....... so I've been fast asleep!

Kenny, it's 2017...... I honestly think you need to chill a little.

You know full well that Mrs Kenny really enjoys and appreciates it when you do it...... using all those shiny the appliances. But where's the harm if Mrs Kenny wants to go back to basics and sort herself out with a quick one now and again? Please don't tell me that you haven't had a crafty one yourself, on occasion?

No, the time for you to worry is if she starts getting it elsewhere...... and god forbid having to pay for it !

PS. Shame on those who have had to descend into innuendo in order to contribute to this thread!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> @kennyboy993, sorry I'm a bit late in responding but Sunday morning with an extra hour in bed because of the clocks, no young kids to disturb....... so I've been fast asleep!
> 
> Kenny, it's 2017...... I honestly think you need to chill a little.
> 
> ...


And there it is.......

Ha ha ha very good even by your standards.

I'm gonna show Mrs Kenny this thread when she's back in later - I doubt I'll be allowed back on


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

What is it with girls and instant gratification?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> ............ I doubt I'll be allowed back on


We'll miss you.... in a strange sort of way.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> What is it with girls and instant gratification?


Not all of us, Beanedict, not all of us . . .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Leave it out - or I'll flood the forum with vids of my missus drinking dolce gustos or whatever they are


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Now look here . . . Videos of wives are certainly not why I joined this forum. I ask you . . .


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Good thread, when I first met my wife she was not drinking any hot drinks ever, after we moved in got her to try tea then coffee, was instant back then, though the better fine espresso sort. Then got a dare I say it Dolce gusto thing which was nice but my pods pricy and seemed a faff still.

Then got a krups bean to cup, 3-4 years later on R58 and at first she was like how much???

Now its like a coffee every evening and and on weekend loads its on all weekend! I have not got her to make her own yet, but will in time. I think I have talked coffee to much these last few months and she be thinking will get it wrong or break it lol!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

At least your wife enjoys it when you make it.

My wife will only drink instant, no matter what I try.

Sigh

Makes justifying upgrading hard as it's only me that benefits.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

If you guys ever need an upgrade just say the word. I'll send my boys round, they can break anything, thus giving you the age old excuse "oh my machine has broke again, I'll have to buy a new one"


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yea its now often on weekend oh I need a coffee lol or in eve, oh is it not switched on? lol Would of been very hard to justify work top space and cost otherwise.

Saying that her cake mixer thing has hardly been used and takes up a big chunk of space!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

lee1980 said:


> Saying that her cake mixer thing has hardly been used and takes up a big chunk of space!!!


I was just going to say that. Somehow there's never enough counter space for a coffee machine that gets used daily, but the bread maker and Kenwood mixer that get used once a year take pride of place and use up 3x the space! Same as my mate with the new Sage BE. He's got a huge double kitchen with what looks to me like half a mile of counter space, (even after the Kenwood mixer) but can't accommodate any more coffee kit (until he found the BE). My kitchenis about 5 foot by 8 foot total, with approximately 2 sq m of worktop, and half is taken up by my Rocket and grinder. The remaining bit is just enough for a chopping board. Priorities boys, priorities!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My hubby is terrible. His embroidery machine and stuff take up half the kitchen


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

lol exactly, we have limited space small kitchen, a bit each side of hob and one bit about 7ft or so long that has Rocket on etc now in middle so easier access as cupboards above taper in the middle, and toaster/kettle to right, now the mixer is getting splattered from cooking right next to hob lol.

As we have a utility at back of integrated garage now moved microwave to garage as hardly use, save a big space on work top!!

I can see this getting ugly lol


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

We have a kitchen corner in my coffee room (priorities sorted)









(does help when your partner is equally invested in your coffee obsession, even if a silent partner i.e. happy to use either filter machine but not so keen on L2 !)

John


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

When I found half an onion amongst my shot glasses on the warming tray, I snapped.

I understand our kitchen is tiny. I understand when busy or rushed, you can't clear up as you cook along and inevitably you run out of space. I understand one occasionally needs to cut some onions. And they need to be placed somewhere...

I snapped because she was inconsiderate enough to put it cut-side face down. Not on the drip tray, not on the glasses and cups... On the stainless steel.. Face down... That warm onion, with fresh warm juice slightly oozing out made me move my whole set up into the living room, by the front door.

Pulled my office desk out and am now using it as an espresso counter.

Best decision ever. No more juggling for space. Pity I can't line-in the water, but got the real pain of drip tray wastage covered with a big 5 gallon water bottle hidden in the footwell..


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

johnealey said:


> We have a kitchen corner in my coffee room (priorities sorted)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we all need - our partner to share our passion!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> When I found half an onion amongst my shot glasses on the warming tray, I snapped.
> 
> I understand our kitchen is tiny. I understand when busy or rushed, you can't clear up as you cook along and inevitably you run out of space. I understand one occasionally needs to cut some onions. And they need to be placed somewhere...
> 
> ...


Ha ha nice setup it is too!

What's with all these synchronikas getting bought these days - I'm obviously going to have to sell my granny


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha nice setup it is too!
> 
> What's with all these synchronikas getting bought these days - I'm obviously going to have to sell my granny


Nah Kenny.. Keep your Mechanika! It was what I had my eyes on before I brought my grinder budget down and machine budget up... I love my machine, but Mechanika would have been just as good for me, with an even better grinder!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't want anyone to share mine full stop. Still laughing now about the half onion,haha


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Nah Kenny.. Keep your Mechanika! It was what I had my eyes on before I brought my grinder budget down and machine budget up... I love my machine, but Mechanika would have been just as good for me, with an even better grinder!


Too right mate - she's plumbed in and I've got flushing to a fine art now adapted for lighter or darker roasts. Temp stability is spot on.

Must get that grinder upgrade though....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> That's what we all need - our partner to share our passion!


I do!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> When I found half an onion amongst my shot glasses on the warming tray, I snapped.
> 
> I understand our kitchen is tiny. I understand when busy or rushed, you can't clear up as you cook along and inevitably you run out of space. I understand one occasionally needs to cut some onions. And they need to be placed somewhere...
> 
> ...


So funny! I had this vision of you stomping back and forth lugging you kit, huffing and puffing away! !


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> When I found half an onion amongst my shot glasses on the warming tray, I snapped.
> 
> I understand our kitchen is tiny. I understand when busy or rushed, you can't clear up as you cook along and inevitably you run out of space. I understand one occasionally needs to cut some onions. And they need to be placed somewhere...
> 
> ...


best decision!

at least it wasn't butter


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

"I can't believe it wasn't butter"

If I was married to Polly Unsaturates and she melted anything on my R58, ooh. ..


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

When the lucky lady who was to become my wife first visited my house, I had a motorbike engine in bits on the kitchen table.

Now that she knows what I am capable of, coffee equipment passes without comment


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Good move Norvin.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ps did you see your handiwork sat on top of the hopper? Couldn't live without it ;-)


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah exactly - she says 'but I just want something really quick when I first wake up'


I've heard that so many times too. Lol.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ps did you see your handiwork sat on top of the hopper? Couldn't live without it ;-)


Yes, I noticed it, well done.

I've also noticed that when @MildredM posted a picture of her set up, she's using someone else's hopper. I can't help but feel that she's being unfaithful in some way...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Norvin said:


> Yes, I noticed it, well done.
> 
> I've also noticed that when @MildredM posted a picture of her set up, she's using someone else's hopper. I can't help but feel that she's being unfaithful in some way...


Oh dear, it's so easy to slip up when you lead a double funnel-life . . . I could say it's all to do with the fit, the size, the fact it arrived with my Monolith. I could make all the excuses under the sun. At the end of the day I HAVE been unfaithful . . .


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Shame on you Mildred


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It's hard when you realize that you're not the only one...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes but to be fair that one is The Funnel of Love...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I could say it's all to do with the fit, the size





MildredM said:


> Oh my!


you said it


----------



## CageyH (Oct 8, 2017)

Well, you are lucky. My shiny new machine has arrived, and when asked if she wants a drink, the response was "no thanks, I am going to make a cup of tea".

Does she not realise it is now mandatory to drink coffee for the next few days when I tell her to?


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Fully warmed through, fresh beans in the hopper, barista ready and willing........ and she still just makes herself an instant.
> 
> Funny thing is when I make her one she loves it!
> 
> I'll just keep banging my head against the wall.


Very neat installation there kb. Compact too.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> When I found half an onion amongst my shot glasses on the warming tray, I snapped.
> 
> I understand our kitchen is tiny. I understand when busy or rushed, you can't clear up as you cook along and inevitably you run out of space. I understand one occasionally needs to cut some onions. And they need to be placed somewhere...
> 
> ...


Psychologists say that there are no such thing as "accidents". Especially where onions and chrome is involved.

Methinks

a) she knows you very, very well

b) she's got her kitchen back!! ???

But that desk is really ideal. It looks good, and perfect size.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Since this thread started off with instant coffee...

Has anyone tried the Sudden Coffee?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Psychologists say that there are no such thing as "accidents". Especially where onions and chrome is involved.
> 
> Methinks
> 
> ...


Before the machine came, I used to cook 50% of the time.

When the machine came, that fell to 40% of the time. Still spent a lot of time there, so would help out regularly.

She evicted us from kitchen (me, machine, grinder). Now I only cook 10%of the time.

She won the battle, but lost the war of you ask me..


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Kitchen is too small for 2, and she doesn't like cooking. I cook, and am obviously resident barista. She's banished when I'm cooking! She converted from tea to coffee, we eat well, she washes up, I dry. No onions are placed anywhere dodgy.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Kitchen is too small for 2, and she doesn't like cooking. I cook, and am obviously resident barista. She's banished when I'm cooking! She converted from tea to coffee, we eat well, she washes up, I dry. No onions are placed anywhere dodgy.


Now that remains me of something..except that I'm also doing the washing up







but I'm a seasoned kitchen bi*ch


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Late reply.... but

FYI you cant do this with instant


----------

